# Maurice de Mauriac, made in ZURICH !



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Now that is what I call "making a difference". At Baselworld I met with Daniel Dreifuss, founder and passionate (to say the least) creator of Maurice de Mauriac. Daniel is the first to put "ZURICH" on his dials! As you may know Zurich is not a common area for watch manufacturers, and Daniel is to my knowledge the 1st to put "ZURICH" on his dials!









Me and Daniel looking at the Maurice de Mauriac collection.

Daniel counted some of the wealthiest and most famous people as his clients, all before he began Maurice de Mauriac. 

With Maurice de Mauriac he wants to sell high quality watches to real watch fans around the world, not just to celebrities and the rich.

Daniel told me he designs each piece himself, and fits them with some of the best movements you can buy: Valjoux 7750s for the chronos and a range of ETA automatics for the non-chronos.

One of the most interesting developments to come out of Maurice de Mauriac recently is the ability to change the bezel on your watch changing the look and feel of your watch without actually purchasing a new piece.

It takes the strap-swapping concept one step further. You can choose your bezel to be red, white, or black. Or, you may speak to Daniel himself when ordering your piece and customize your Maurice de Mauriac to your needs!

Here are some pictures of the Maurice de Mauriac collection, taken at Baselworld:









Daniel was wearing the chronograph in the middle. It has black diamonds in the bezel!









The Racing Chronograph by Maurice de Mauriac









Overview of the collection in the showcase at the Maurice de Mauriac booth

Currently Daniel is working on a Tourbillon. You can follow the developments through his Twitter pages.

Here's a youtube video showing the 2009 collection:





-------------
Related links:
Maurice de Mauriac
Daniel Dreifuss on Twitter
Maurice de Mauriac YouTube channel and Flickr stream.
-------------
Sources:
Maurice de Mauriac
Daniel Dreifuss
Hodinkee


----------

